# SKIN CARE REGIMEN for acne and blemishes.



## darlene aznar (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello.! I am darlene,YIN in short, 19 years of age and i just wanna share with you how i cleared up my skin coz i had a very bad acne condition before, my skin in oily and sensitive and it is fair so talagang visible yung mga pimple marks and dark spots ko. I've tried using diffferent products but i didnt see any improving results so after so many trials and errors eto yung nag work for me talaga.. These are the products you need to buy: Cetaphil SKINMATE SHARK OIL SKINMATE SHARK OIL TONER DALACIN C capsule ESKINOL CLASSIC. AMIRA WHITENING CREAM. this is the step by step regimen na gagawin to clear up and whiten your skin in 2-3 months time, it is better to do this at this time kasi summer, makakatago kayo sa bahay. In the morning, here's what you'l need to do: Open the DALACIN c capsule and ilagay yung powder sa ESKINOL CLASSIC FACIAL CLEANSER. Wash your face with CETAPHIL, pat dry with a clean towel, never rub it as it will irritate your skin. Then moisten a piece of cotton with your eskinol mixed with dalacin and swipe gently to your face. AT NIGHT: Wash face with CETAPHIL .pat dry and moisten a piece of cotton with SKINMATE SHARK OIL TONER,and after your skin absorbed the toner and dries, put SKINMATE SHARK OIL on the acne marks and dark spots or in the blemished part of your skin only. This is is only a spot treatment. USE SKINMATE SHARK OIL ONLY FOR 1 WEEK THEN LET YOUR SKIN REST FOR 10 DAYS, then you can apply it again every other night only to avoid skin irritation. DONT BE ALARMED IF YOUR SKIN PEELS AND GETS RED,THIS IS JUST NORMAL AS IT PEELS OFF YOUR DEAD SKIN CELLS. AFTER 10 DAYS REST OF YOUR SKIN FROM USING SKINMATE SHARK OIL, YOU MAY USE IT AGAIN BUT ONLY EVERY OTHER NIGHT. AFTER DOING THIS REGIMEN CONTINUOUSLY FOR A MONTH, YOUR NIGHT SKIN CARE REGIMEN WILL BE CHANGED. SO HERES HOW IT GOES. AT NIGHT: Wash face with CETAPHIL,. BY THIS TIME YOUR TONER AND SKINMATE SHARK OIL SHOULD BE MIXED SO THE PEELING WILL JUST BE MILD. AS USUAL, MOISTEN THE COTTON WITH THE MIXED PRODUCTS THEN AFTER IT DRIES, APPLY AMIRA WHITENING CREAM. BUY THIS CREAM ON WATSONS ONLY SO YOU CAN BE ASSURED ITS NOT FAKE. so, thats what all you have to do. I recommend this for those who have oily skin and sensitive skin. Do not expose to sunlight, always use sunblock. I hope this skin care regimen will help you and i expect amazing results. Goodluck!


----------

